
UX trends: 6 expert-based predictions for 2016 - pawel_ha
http://whallalabs.com/ux-trends-2016/
======
executesorder66
> 2\. Artificial intelligence is going to be huge

Makes one slight refrence to AI but the rest of the section is all about VR.

